# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน กระชับสัดส่วน VE360 หุ่นเป๊ะเวอร์ได้ง่ายๆ แม้ไม่มีเวลา

## golfpow

เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน กระชับสัดส่วน VE 360 องศา Body-sharp Exercise Instrument + ฟรี! ชุดแผ่นสลายไขมัน 3 ชุด


ราคา 1990! บาท
รีวิวการใช้งานเครื่อง 360 Body-Shape Exercise Instrument โดยนายแบบของร้านชีฟคอนซูม



เหมาะสำหรับผู้ที่ต้องการมีรูปร่าง หุ่นผอมเรียว กระชับได้รูป แต่ไม่มีเวลาในการออกกำลังกาย หรือ ออกกำลังกายแล้วก็ไม่ได้ผลซักที มองดูตราชั่งทีไรแล้วปวดใจทุกที นั่นไม่ใช่ปัญหาเพราะวันนี้ เรามีทางออกให้คุณ นั้นก็คือ เครื่องนวดกระชับสัดส่วน VE 360 องศา Body-sharp Exercise Instrument ซึ่งเจ้าเครื่องนี้จะทำงานร่วมกับแผ่นสลายไขมัน (fat burning stick) เพื่อทำการเผาผลาญไขมันส่วนเกินที่ไม่ต้องการ และจะทำการกระชับสัดส่วนด้วยการนวดในส่วนที่กำลังสลายไขมันไปพร้อมกัน ท่านสามารถใช้ เครื่องนวดกระชับสัดส่วน VE 360 องศา ได้ตลอดเวลาในทุกอริยาบท ไม่ว่าจะเป็นขณะทำงาน นอนพักผ่อน เดินเล่น ชอปปิ้ง หรือขณะรับประทานอาหาร เพียงแค่ติดเครื่องนี้ไว้ตรงบริเวณที่ต้องการกระชับสัดส่วนเพียงวันละ 30 นาที จะสามารถลดน้ำหนักได้ถึง 5 กิโลกรัมใน 1 เดือนเลยทีเดียว


*ใช้งานเครื่อง VE 360 นี้เพียงวันละ 30 นาที เทียบเท่ากับการ:*
วิ่งจอกกิ้ง 2 ชั่วโมงเล่นโยคะ 1 ชั่วโมงขี้ม้า 40 นาที

*สามารถสลายไขมัน กระชับได้ทุกสัดส่วนที่ท่านต้องการ ไม่ว่าจะเป็น หน้าท้อง ต้นแขน ต้นขา สะโพก หรือบริเวณอื่นที่ท่านต้องการ*
ด้วยเทคโนโลยีที่ทันสมัยที่สุดที่เกี่ยวกับชีวภาพ-วิทยาศาสตร์ ที่นำมาใช้ผลิตเป็นเครื่องนวด VE 360 นี้ไมโครคอมพิวเตอร์ชิปซุปเปอร์ฟังก์ชั่นแบ่งออกเป็นหลายส่วนครอบคลุมทุกขั้นตอนอย่างถูกต้องและรวดเร็วใช้ได้กับทุกสัดส่วนของร่างกาย ใช้งานง่าย ใช้ได้ทุกที่ ด้วยการทำงานที่ไม่น่าเบื่อใช้ได้กับร่างกายภายนอกทุกสัดส่วนโดยไม่มีผลข้างเคียงใดๆฟังก์ชั่นวิธีการใช้งานตามส่วนต่างๆ ของร่างกายที่แตกต่างกัน โดยมีขั้นตอนอัตโนมัติปรับความแรงเองได้ 10 ระดับตามต้องการด้วยฟังก์ชั่นการตั้งค่าเริ่มต้นโดยระดับต่ำสุดหากไม่ได้ใช้งาน ใน 20 นาที เครื่องจะปิดเองอัตโนมัติเพื่อประหยัดพลังงานใช้วันละ 30 นาที ใน 1 เดือนสามารถลดน้ำหนักได้ถึง 5 กิโลกรัมปราศจากเสียงรบกวนไม่มีรังสีหรือคลื่นแม่เหล็กใดๆ






*วิธีใช้งาน:*
ชาร์จไฟด้วยเครื่องชาร์จก่อนใช้ (รอจนไฟเเครื่องนวด ชาร์จเปลี่ยนจากสีแดงเป็นสีเขียว หมายถึง พร้อมใช้งาน) อาจใช้เวลาชาร์จประมาณครึ่งชั่วโมงแกะและติดแผ่นเผาผลาญไขมันกับเครื่องนวดเก็บหน้ากากป้องกันไว้ที่สะอาดและพ้นมือเด็ก (เพื่อนำกลับมาใช้ใหม่)ติดเครื่องที่ติดแผ่นแล้วตามตำแหน่งที่ต้องการบนร่างกายกดปุ่มเปิดเครื่องนวด (ON)เลือกโหมดการทำงาน (MODE)ปรับเพิ่มระดับความแรงของโหมดลดระดับหรือปิดเครื่องนวด (OFF)กดปุ่มปิดไฟค้างประมาณ 3 วินาทีเมื่อต้องการปิดเครื่องนวดและหยุดการทำงานเก็บแผ่นเผาผลาญไขมันบนหน้ากากที่เก็บไว้



*สอบถามข้อมูล หรือขอรับส่วนลดเพิ่มเติม
Line ID: Mocowiz
www.CheapConsume.com
โทร: 098-9491271, 093-5351030*

----------


## golfpow

เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน กระชับสัดส่วน 360 Body-Shape Exercise Instrument
รีวิวสินค้า เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน ตัวนี้จะเป็น เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน รุ่น ve 360 องศา ประสบการณ์จากตัวผมเองล้วนๆ

การใช้พลังงานก็จะเป็นการชาร์จไฟ ด้วยเครื่องชาร์จ มันจะแบตตารี่อยู่ในตัวเครื่อง ไม่ต้องเปลี่ยนถ่าน
การชาร์จไฟให้เต็ม เราต้องดูทีตัวชาร์จ มันจะมีสองสีคือ สีส้ม กับ สีแดง ไฟสีส้มหมายถึงไฟยังไม่เต็ม สีเขียว หมายถึงไฟเต็มพร้อมใช้งาน

ก่อนอื่นเรานำแผ่นทีนวดสลายไขมันมันติดที่กระดุมแม่เหล็ก ที่ตัวเครื่องทั้งสองด้าน จากนั้นนำไปแปะที่บริเวณที่ต้องการจะสลายไขมันแปะเข้าไปแล้วเปิดเครื่องมันจะมี ปุ่มกด ด้วยกันทั้งหมดสามปุ่ม
คือ ปุ่ม (NO) ปุ่ม (OFF) และ ปุ่ม (MODE) ปุ่ม (NO)ปุ่มนี้จะเป็นปุ่มเปิดเครื่อง กดหนึ่งครั่งคือเปิดเครื่องมันจะมีไฟสีฟ้าขึ้นค้าง หมายถึงเครื่องจะยังไม่เทางาน เราต้องกดอีกหนึ่งครั้งเครื่องถึงจะเริ่มทำงาน

ท่าอยากเพิ่มระดับความแรงของการนวดเราก็ กดปุ่ม (NO) อีกหนึ่งครับ มันก็จะเป็นระดับสอง กดอีกหนึ่งครั้งมันก็จะเพิ่มเป็นระดับสาม เราสามารถเพิ่มระดับการนวดโดยการกดปุ่ม (NO)ระดับทั้งหมดมี  10 ระดับ  กดจนถึงระดับที่คุณต้องการได้เลย
การลดระดับการนวดในกรณีที่เรา เพิ่มระดับมากเกิดไปจนเรารู้สึกเจ็บ ให้เราปุ่ม (OFF) ปุ่มนี้จะเป็นการลดระดับการนวดลง กดหนึ่งครั้งลดระดับลงมาหนึ่งระดับ กดสองครั้งก็ลดลงมาสองระดับ มันจะลดมาจำนวดที่เรากด

และ ปุ่ม (MODE) ปุ่มนี้จะใช้เปลี่ยนจังหวะการนวดจะมีด้วยกันทั้งหมด 6 จังหวะ มันจะเป็นจังหวะ แบบไม่รู้จะอธิบายยังไงนะ ต้องลองใช้เองถึงจะรู้ จะยกตัวอย่างให้ฟังง่ายๆแล้วกัน จังหวะที่หนึ่งจะเป็นแบบ เช่น เราเอากำปั้น มาทุบ ตุ๊บๆ เลย
เช่น เรานวดที่บริเวณหน้าท้อง มันจะเหมือนมีกำปั้นมาทุบยังไงยังงั่น ลองปรับระดับการนวดแรงๆ ดูรับลองว่าทนไม่ไหว มันแรงจริงๆ ระดับอื่นก็จะเป็นการนวดอีกแบบ เช่น เราเอามือเราไปบีบขา ไปนวดขา แบบนั้น

ส่วนแผ่นสลายไขมัน เราจะเกตตรงที่ความเหนียวของแผ่น ท่าแผ่นเริ่มไม่ติดกับผิวเราแล้ว หรือ ไม่มีความเหนียวแล้ว ก็ให้เปลี่ยนแผ่น
ที่สำคัญเราต้องทำความสะอาดบริเวณร่างกายตรงที่เราจะแปะแผ่นนวดสลายไขมัน ทุกครั้ง และเวลาใช้งานเสร็จทุกครั้งเราควรเอาแผ่นสีขาวๆ ที่เราลอกออกที่แรกมาติดไว้ให้เหมือนเดิม พยายามอย่าให้ฝุ่นหรือสิ่งสกปรกมาสัมผัสบริเวณหน้าแผ่นเจล

ในคู่มือมันบอกว่าให้ใช้วันละ 30 ที่ ผมไม่เชื่อมันครับผมทำตามใจผม
สำหรับสวนตัวผมใช้วันละ 2 ชั่วโมง เช้า - เย็น ระดับการนวดผมใช้ระดับ 8 ครับ แรกมากๆ และกินอาหารที่ไม่มีไขมัน หรือ กินหารพออิ่ม ท่าเรากินหารที่มีไขมัน และกินหารเยอะๆ โดยไม่คำนึงถึงว่าเราต้องการที่จะลดน้ำหนัก ต่อให้คุณมีเครื่อง ออกกำลังกาย หรือ เครื่องนวดสลายไขมันดีแค่ไหน มันก็ไม่ช่วยคุณแน่น
เราควรกินพออิ่ม ตัวผมทำแบบนี้อยู่ อาทิตย์  หนึ่งเต้มๆ- 7 วัน ปรากฏว่า ผมเจ็บหน้าท้องไปหมดเป็นเพราะใช้ระดับการนวดแรงเกินไปไม่เป็นไร ครับผมชอบ เหมือน กับเราซิทอัพ 200 ครั้ง พอตื่นเช้าขึ้นมาเจ็บหน้าท้องไปหมดเคยเป็นไหมครับ ความรู้สึกเดียวกันเลย

หลังนั้นวันที่ 8 มาชั่งนำหนักอีกที่ จากน้ำหนักที่แรกของผม 95 ลดลงเหลือ 92 ตรับ ผมดีใจมาก ได้ผลดีมากๆเลยสุดยอดจริงๆ ประสบการณ์จากตัวผมเองล้วนๆ ไม่ได้ขี้โม้ หรือ โกหกใด๋ๆทั้งสิ้น

ข้อดีของ เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน รุ่น ve 360 องศา คือ เราพกพาได้ง่าย สดวกในการใช้งาน ไม่ต้องเปลี่ยนถ่ายบ่อยๆ ชาร์จครั้ง หนึ่ง อยู่ได้  4-5 วัน สำหรับผมนะ ผมใช้วันละ 2 ชั่วโมง
แต่ท่าใช่มากกว่า หรือน้อยกว่านี้ก็ขึ้นอยู่กับการใช้งานของแต่ละคน

ข้อเสียง ของเครื่อง เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน รุ่น ve 360 องศา ตัวนี้ มันอยู่ที่ต้องเปลี่ยนแผ่น นวดสลายไขมันบ่อยๆแค่นั้นเองครับ นอกจากนี้ไม้มีข้อเสีย
สำหรับแผ่นนวดสลายไขมัน ทางร้านเขามีขายให้ต่างหากอยู่ครับ ไม่ต้องห่วง

----------


## golfpow

ราคาสุดคุ้ม ประสิทธิภาพสุดเยี่ยม

----------


## golfpow

เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน กระชับสัดส่วน 360 Body-Shape Exercise Instrument
รีวิวสินค้า เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน ตัวนี้จะเป็น เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน รุ่น ve 360 องศา ประสบการณ์จากตัวผมเองล้วนๆ

การใช้พลังงานก็จะเป็นการชาร์จไฟ ด้วยเครื่องชาร์จ มันจะแบตตารี่อยู่ในตัวเครื่อง ไม่ต้องเปลี่ยนถ่าน
การชาร์จไฟให้เต็ม เราต้องดูทีตัวชาร์จ มันจะมีสองสีคือ สีส้ม กับ สีแดง ไฟสีส้มหมายถึงไฟยังไม่เต็ม สีเขียว หมายถึงไฟเต็มพร้อมใช้งาน

ก่อนอื่นเรานำแผ่นทีนวดสลายไขมันมันติดที่กระดุมแม่เหล็ก ที่ตัวเครื่องทั้งสองด้าน จากนั้นนำไปแปะที่บริเวณที่ต้องการจะสลายไขมันแปะเข้าไปแล้วเปิดเครื่องมันจะมี ปุ่มกด ด้วยกันทั้งหมดสามปุ่ม
คือ ปุ่ม (NO) ปุ่ม (OFF) และ ปุ่ม (MODE) ปุ่ม (NO)ปุ่มนี้จะเป็นปุ่มเปิดเครื่อง กดหนึ่งครั่งคือเปิดเครื่องมันจะมีไฟสีฟ้าขึ้นค้าง หมายถึงเครื่องจะยังไม่เทางาน เราต้องกดอีกหนึ่งครั้งเครื่องถึงจะเริ่มทำงาน

ท่าอยากเพิ่มระดับความแรงของการนวดเราก็ กดปุ่ม (NO) อีกหนึ่งครับ มันก็จะเป็นระดับสอง กดอีกหนึ่งครั้งมันก็จะเพิ่มเป็นระดับสาม เราสามารถเพิ่มระดับการนวดโดยการกดปุ่ม (NO)ระดับทั้งหมดมี  10 ระดับ  กดจนถึงระดับที่คุณต้องการได้เลย
การลดระดับการนวดในกรณีที่เรา เพิ่มระดับมากเกิดไปจนเรารู้สึกเจ็บ ให้เราปุ่ม (OFF) ปุ่มนี้จะเป็นการลดระดับการนวดลง กดหนึ่งครั้งลดระดับลงมาหนึ่งระดับ กดสองครั้งก็ลดลงมาสองระดับ มันจะลดมาจำนวดที่เรากด

และ ปุ่ม (MODE) ปุ่มนี้จะใช้เปลี่ยนจังหวะการนวดจะมีด้วยกันทั้งหมด 6 จังหวะ มันจะเป็นจังหวะ แบบไม่รู้จะอธิบายยังไงนะ ต้องลองใช้เองถึงจะรู้ จะยกตัวอย่างให้ฟังง่ายๆแล้วกัน จังหวะที่หนึ่งจะเป็นแบบ เช่น เราเอากำปั้น มาทุบ ตุ๊บๆ เลย
เช่น เรานวดที่บริเวณหน้าท้อง มันจะเหมือนมีกำปั้นมาทุบยังไงยังงั่น ลองปรับระดับการนวดแรงๆ ดูรับลองว่าทนไม่ไหว มันแรงจริงๆ ระดับอื่นก็จะเป็นการนวดอีกแบบ เช่น เราเอามือเราไปบีบขา ไปนวดขา แบบนั้น

ส่วนแผ่นสลายไขมัน เราจะเกตตรงที่ความเหนียวของแผ่น ท่าแผ่นเริ่มไม่ติดกับผิวเราแล้ว หรือ ไม่มีความเหนียวแล้ว ก็ให้เปลี่ยนแผ่น
ที่สำคัญเราต้องทำความสะอาดบริเวณร่างกายตรงที่เราจะแปะแผ่นนวดสลายไขมัน ทุกครั้ง และเวลาใช้งานเสร็จทุกครั้งเราควรเอาแผ่นสีขาวๆ ที่เราลอกออกที่แรกมาติดไว้ให้เหมือนเดิม พยายามอย่าให้ฝุ่นหรือสิ่งสกปรกมาสัมผัสบริเวณหน้าแผ่นเจล

ในคู่มือมันบอกว่าให้ใช้วันละ 30 ที่ ผมไม่เชื่อมันครับผมทำตามใจผม
สำหรับสวนตัวผมใช้วันละ 2 ชั่วโมง เช้า - เย็น ระดับการนวดผมใช้ระดับ 8 ครับ แรกมากๆ และกินอาหารที่ไม่มีไขมัน หรือ กินหารพออิ่ม ท่าเรากินหารที่มีไขมัน และกินหารเยอะๆ โดยไม่คำนึงถึงว่าเราต้องการที่จะลดน้ำหนัก ต่อให้คุณมีเครื่อง ออกกำลังกาย หรือ เครื่องนวดสลายไขมันดีแค่ไหน มันก็ไม่ช่วยคุณแน่น
เราควรกินพออิ่ม ตัวผมทำแบบนี้อยู่ อาทิตย์  หนึ่งเต้มๆ- 7 วัน ปรากฏว่า ผมเจ็บหน้าท้องไปหมดเป็นเพราะใช้ระดับการนวดแรงเกินไปไม่เป็นไร ครับผมชอบ เหมือน กับเราซิทอัพ 200 ครั้ง พอตื่นเช้าขึ้นมาเจ็บหน้าท้องไปหมดเคยเป็นไหมครับ ความรู้สึกเดียวกันเลย

หลังนั้นวันที่ 8 มาชั่งนำหนักอีกที่ จากน้ำหนักที่แรกของผม 95 ลดลงเหลือ 92 ตรับ ผมดีใจมาก ได้ผลดีมากๆเลยสุดยอดจริงๆ ประสบการณ์จากตัวผมเองล้วนๆ ไม่ได้ขี้โม้ หรือ โกหกใด๋ๆทั้งสิ้น

ข้อดีของ เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน รุ่น ve 360 องศา คือ เราพกพาได้ง่าย สดวกในการใช้งาน ไม่ต้องเปลี่ยนถ่ายบ่อยๆ ชาร์จครั้ง หนึ่ง อยู่ได้  4-5 วัน สำหรับผมนะ ผมใช้วันละ 2 ชั่วโมง
แต่ท่าใช่มากกว่า หรือน้อยกว่านี้ก็ขึ้นอยู่กับการใช้งานของแต่ละคน

ข้อเสียง ของเครื่อง เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน รุ่น ve 360 องศา ตัวนี้ มันอยู่ที่ต้องเปลี่ยนแผ่น นวดสลายไขมันบ่อยๆแค่นั้นเองครับ นอกจากนี้ไม้มีข้อเสีย
สำหรับแผ่นนวดสลายไขมัน ทางร้านเขามีขายให้ต่างหากอยู่ครับ ไม่ต้องห่วง

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## golfpow

เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน กระชับสัดส่วน 360 Body-Shape Exercise Instrument
รีวิวสินค้า เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน ตัวนี้จะเป็น เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน รุ่น ve 360 องศา ประสบการณ์จากตัวผมเองล้วนๆ

การใช้พลังงานก็จะเป็นการชาร์จไฟ ด้วยเครื่องชาร์จ มันจะแบตตารี่อยู่ในตัวเครื่อง ไม่ต้องเปลี่ยนถ่าน
การชาร์จไฟให้เต็ม เราต้องดูทีตัวชาร์จ มันจะมีสองสีคือ สีส้ม กับ สีแดง ไฟสีส้มหมายถึงไฟยังไม่เต็ม สีเขียว หมายถึงไฟเต็มพร้อมใช้งาน

ก่อนอื่นเรานำแผ่นทีนวดสลายไขมันมันติดที่กระดุมแม่เหล็ก ที่ตัวเครื่องทั้งสองด้าน จากนั้นนำไปแปะที่บริเวณที่ต้องการจะสลายไขมันแปะเข้าไปแล้วเปิดเครื่องมันจะมี ปุ่มกด ด้วยกันทั้งหมดสามปุ่ม
คือ ปุ่ม (NO) ปุ่ม (OFF) และ ปุ่ม (MODE) ปุ่ม (NO)ปุ่มนี้จะเป็นปุ่มเปิดเครื่อง กดหนึ่งครั่งคือเปิดเครื่องมันจะมีไฟสีฟ้าขึ้นค้าง หมายถึงเครื่องจะยังไม่เทางาน เราต้องกดอีกหนึ่งครั้งเครื่องถึงจะเริ่มทำงาน

ท่าอยากเพิ่มระดับความแรงของการนวดเราก็ กดปุ่ม (NO) อีกหนึ่งครับ มันก็จะเป็นระดับสอง กดอีกหนึ่งครั้งมันก็จะเพิ่มเป็นระดับสาม เราสามารถเพิ่มระดับการนวดโดยการกดปุ่ม (NO)ระดับทั้งหมดมี  10 ระดับ  กดจนถึงระดับที่คุณต้องการได้เลย
การลดระดับการนวดในกรณีที่เรา เพิ่มระดับมากเกิดไปจนเรารู้สึกเจ็บ ให้เราปุ่ม (OFF) ปุ่มนี้จะเป็นการลดระดับการนวดลง กดหนึ่งครั้งลดระดับลงมาหนึ่งระดับ กดสองครั้งก็ลดลงมาสองระดับ มันจะลดมาจำนวดที่เรากด

และ ปุ่ม (MODE) ปุ่มนี้จะใช้เปลี่ยนจังหวะการนวดจะมีด้วยกันทั้งหมด 6 จังหวะ มันจะเป็นจังหวะ แบบไม่รู้จะอธิบายยังไงนะ ต้องลองใช้เองถึงจะรู้ จะยกตัวอย่างให้ฟังง่ายๆแล้วกัน จังหวะที่หนึ่งจะเป็นแบบ เช่น เราเอากำปั้น มาทุบ ตุ๊บๆ เลย
เช่น เรานวดที่บริเวณหน้าท้อง มันจะเหมือนมีกำปั้นมาทุบยังไงยังงั่น ลองปรับระดับการนวดแรงๆ ดูรับลองว่าทนไม่ไหว มันแรงจริงๆ ระดับอื่นก็จะเป็นการนวดอีกแบบ เช่น เราเอามือเราไปบีบขา ไปนวดขา แบบนั้น

ส่วนแผ่นสลายไขมัน เราจะเกตตรงที่ความเหนียวของแผ่น ท่าแผ่นเริ่มไม่ติดกับผิวเราแล้ว หรือ ไม่มีความเหนียวแล้ว ก็ให้เปลี่ยนแผ่น
ที่สำคัญเราต้องทำความสะอาดบริเวณร่างกายตรงที่เราจะแปะแผ่นนวดสลายไขมัน ทุกครั้ง และเวลาใช้งานเสร็จทุกครั้งเราควรเอาแผ่นสีขาวๆ ที่เราลอกออกที่แรกมาติดไว้ให้เหมือนเดิม พยายามอย่าให้ฝุ่นหรือสิ่งสกปรกมาสัมผัสบริเวณหน้าแผ่นเจล

ในคู่มือมันบอกว่าให้ใช้วันละ 30 ที่ ผมไม่เชื่อมันครับผมทำตามใจผม
สำหรับสวนตัวผมใช้วันละ 2 ชั่วโมง เช้า - เย็น ระดับการนวดผมใช้ระดับ 8 ครับ แรกมากๆ และกินอาหารที่ไม่มีไขมัน หรือ กินหารพออิ่ม ท่าเรากินหารที่มีไขมัน และกินหารเยอะๆ โดยไม่คำนึงถึงว่าเราต้องการที่จะลดน้ำหนัก ต่อให้คุณมีเครื่อง ออกกำลังกาย หรือ เครื่องนวดสลายไขมันดีแค่ไหน มันก็ไม่ช่วยคุณแน่น
เราควรกินพออิ่ม ตัวผมทำแบบนี้อยู่ อาทิตย์  หนึ่งเต้มๆ- 7 วัน ปรากฏว่า ผมเจ็บหน้าท้องไปหมดเป็นเพราะใช้ระดับการนวดแรงเกินไปไม่เป็นไร ครับผมชอบ เหมือน กับเราซิทอัพ 200 ครั้ง พอตื่นเช้าขึ้นมาเจ็บหน้าท้องไปหมดเคยเป็นไหมครับ ความรู้สึกเดียวกันเลย

หลังนั้นวันที่ 8 มาชั่งนำหนักอีกที่ จากน้ำหนักที่แรกของผม 95 ลดลงเหลือ 92 ตรับ ผมดีใจมาก ได้ผลดีมากๆเลยสุดยอดจริงๆ ประสบการณ์จากตัวผมเองล้วนๆ ไม่ได้ขี้โม้ หรือ โกหกใด๋ๆทั้งสิ้น

ข้อดีของ เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน รุ่น ve 360 องศา คือ เราพกพาได้ง่าย สดวกในการใช้งาน ไม่ต้องเปลี่ยนถ่ายบ่อยๆ ชาร์จครั้ง หนึ่ง อยู่ได้  4-5 วัน สำหรับผมนะ ผมใช้วันละ 2 ชั่วโมง
แต่ท่าใช่มากกว่า หรือน้อยกว่านี้ก็ขึ้นอยู่กับการใช้งานของแต่ละคน

ข้อเสียง ของเครื่อง เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน รุ่น ve 360 องศา ตัวนี้ มันอยู่ที่ต้องเปลี่ยนแผ่น นวดสลายไขมันบ่อยๆแค่นั้นเองครับ นอกจากนี้ไม้มีข้อเสีย
สำหรับแผ่นนวดสลายไขมัน ทางร้านเขามีขายให้ต่างหากอยู่ครับ ไม่ต้องห่วง

----------


## golfpow

ลูกค้าหลายคนชอบถามว่าเครื่อง VE360 ได้ผลจริงหรอ ตอบเลยว่าได้ผลจริงจ๊ะ ไม่ได้ตอบเพราะเราเป็นคนขาย ตอบเพราะเครื่องใช้งานได้ผลดีจริง ไม่งั้นไม่นำมาขายให้ลูกค้าผิดหวังแน่นอนจ๊ะ ตัวเครื่องมีความแรงถึง 10 ระดับ + กับแผ่นเจลสลายไขมันที่จะนวดสลายไขมันส่วนเกินของเรา หน้าท้องแบนราบไม่มีเหลือ พิสูจน์จริง ใช้งานจริง ได้ผลจริงมาแล้วจ๊าาา

----------


## golfpow

ของเคาดีจริงๆ

----------


## golfpow

ขอบคุณครับ

----------


## golfpow

เยี่ยมมากเลยครับ

----------


## golfpow

สุดยอดไปเลยครับ

----------


## golfpow

ขอบคุณมากเลยครับ

----------


## golfpow

แจ๋วสุดๆไปเลยครับ

----------


## golfpow

แจ๋วสุดๆไปเลยครับตัวนี้

----------


## golfpow

ใช้งานแล้วเห็นผลได้จริง ค่ะ ตัวนี้

----------


## golfpow

ใช้งานเห็นผลได้จริง ค่ะ ตัวนี้

----------


## golfpow

ลูกค้าทุกคนที่ใช้พอใจมากค่ะ เครื่องตัวนี้

----------


## somboonpow

เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน ยอดเยี่ยมมากครับเครื่องตัวนี้

----------


## golfpow

เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน รุ่นใหม่ล่าสุด 2015 ครับตัวนี้

----------


## golfpow

เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน เครื่องตัวนี้ใช้งานได้ผลจริงค่ะ ประมาณ หนึ่งเดือน

----------


## golfpow

เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน VE360 2015 ตัว Top รุ่นใหม่ล่าสุด

----------


## golfpow

เครื่องนวดสลายไขมัน ผู้ใช้หลายคนบอกใช้งานได้พอใจมากกับเครื่องตัวนี้

----------

